# 2008 brute 750i help please!!



## corey758 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just recently bought a 2008 brute force 750i. I am having some problems with it any help would be appreciated. The problem I am having is when I start it up it runs great but as soon as it starts getting warm it starts to pop and miss n can only run about 1/4 throttle. I have checked all the relays and there good cleaned all the connectors also. It also will not idle. I was told by a local shop it could possible be the tps?? I would like to know of anyone else has had this problem before I spend 150$ on the sensor and it not be it. Also I am having fan problems. When I turn the key on and run it the fan never comes on. But if I unplug the temp sensor the fan comes on?? Any ideas? Any help will work please.


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

sounds like tps or fuel pump, as for the fan, it will not come on untill it hits a certan temp. if the temp sensor is not hooked up it will cause probloms with the fuel sysem too. will get a fi code


----------



## corey758 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya I've ran a pressure check and has 43 psi. With the temp sensor hooked up and drive it around the block it never comes on. Regarding the tps sensor how do you get if off. I see its a torques head screw but it has a lil pin in the middle of the head of it


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can buy them at lowes home depot or harbor freight


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

corey758 said:


> Ya I've ran a pressure check and has 43 psi. With the temp sensor hooked up and drive it around the block it never comes on. Regarding the tps sensor how do you get if off. I see its a torques head screw but it has a lil pin in the middle of the head of it


Those are the Tamper Resistant Torx screws, if I remember correctly the size you need is a T25, like mentioned above, go to lowes or home depot...got mine in a little pack of about 8 bits at lowes. I had the same problem on my 08 a while back. If you already tested fuel then it definitely sounds like the TPS.


----------



## Muddog (Aug 13, 2011)

also check your throttle cable, I do not know if it is the same as my wife's X2 FI, I spent awhile doing everything I thought it could be and it ended up being a loose cable.


----------



## corey758 (Aug 12, 2011)

I ran a voltage check on my tps sensor and it seems to be ok. Could it be my fuel pump? When cold it has 43psi. I've heard they can lose pressure when hot. I'm leaning towards fuel pump maybe because it runs good cold hotter it gets worse it runs but if I turn it off and cycle the key it will run great for maybe 5 seconds like it running out of fuel


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

corey758 said:


> I ran a voltage check on my tps sensor and it seems to be ok. Could it be my fuel pump? When cold it has 43psi. I've heard they can lose pressure when hot. I'm leaning towards fuel pump maybe because it runs good cold hotter it gets worse it runs but if I turn it off and cycle the key it will run great for maybe 5 seconds like it running out of fuel


You need to check pressure at an idle unless thats what you did. Also run a flow test on the pump when the engine has warmed up. Get it warm and then run your flow test during the 3 second key on. Sounds like fuel to me as well especially when it's temp related which usually has no effect on the TPS.


----------



## corey758 (Aug 12, 2011)

Should the pressure stay at 43psi hot or cold? Yes I checked it at idle.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Pressure is important but so is volume . Measure the amount of fuel coming out when its cold and runs fine , then ride it until it acts up then check it right after you start having the problem see if the flow drops off. Also check to see the pressure and volume after the first initial pulse also remains consistent while spinning the engine over


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

corey758 said:


> Should the pressure stay at 43psi hot or cold? Yes I checked it at idle.


Yeah it should hold 43 psi pretty much no matter what with a high of 43.5 psi. It takes very little below that 43 psi to cause problems running. Do the flow test when it's warm because we know it's running reasonabley well cold. If the flow is low Below 1.7 liters in 3 seconds then it could still be the pump pre-filter on the bottom of the pump. Filthy ******* has posted a part number form a parts store as a replacement filter. I'd sure try that before giving up on the pump completely.


----------



## corey758 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so I took the fuel screener off and it looks pretty dirty. Can you just cut the screen off and put a inline fuel filter?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I would be afraid that any debris in the tank would get sucked into the pump and cause more problems. I read where filthyredneck changed his screen to something from a car. Hit him up with a PM and I'm sure he'll put you on the right path. Good luck


----------



## BigKev (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had 4 or 5 Brute's come in my shop with this problem. I've had to replace the fuel pump on everyone of them. Problem solved.
If you have access to an A/F meter that will help you out. You will see the A/F ratio going really lean when you have the issue.

Kev


----------



## corey758 (Aug 12, 2011)

What's a af meter? I have a fluke meter will that work? And how would I check the voltage? So since it runs good cold and worse as it gets hot and I cycle the key n it runs great for about 20 seconds could I rule out the tps sensor? Does it sound like a fuel pump problem?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

corey758 said:


> What's a af meter? I have a fluke meter will that work? And how would I check the voltage? So since it runs good cold and worse as it gets hot and I cycle the key n it runs great for about 20 seconds could I rule out the tps sensor? Does it sound like a fuel pump problem?


Air/fuel meter. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Def. sounds like the pump to me


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

X2 If I had to bet on it yeah I'd say it's the pump.


----------

